
Increased blood flow in areas of the brain in women - InInteraction
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-08/ip-whm080717.php
======
Scaevolus
I wonder how they accounted for volumetric differences-- brains have
structural differences between genders, with male brains usually 8-13% larger
overall, but it's a lot more complicated than that, with volumes and neural
densities varying across many different regions:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0149763413...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0149763413003011)

This would trivially seem to affect blood flow, since blood vessels for
different sized regions would behave differently.

------
lizardskull
"The study also found increased blood flow in limbic areas of the brains of
women, which may also partially explain why women are more vulnerable to
anxiety, depression, insomnia, and eating disorders." That is the claim James
Damore made in his argument.

~~~
whatever_man
And you willingly ommited the other part of that statement:

"The pre-frontal cortex, which is the location for higher executive functions
such as focus and impulse control, was one region in which women showed
greater activity"

because it kinda contradicts that whole premise doesn't it?

------
MisYogi
More precisely: two brains.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Not really, no. Brains develop along with experiences, so two identical brains
that go through different lives will develop differently. Someone who lives in
solitary confinement for 10 years will have dramatically different brain
activity than someone who doesn't, for example.

So, sex differences in brain activity could be genetic, could be cultural. No
real way to tell without putting babies in experimentally controlled
developmental trajectories, with double blind caretakers who are selected for
androgyny.

And as for the "well, but this is still evidence there are two brains,
regardless of cause" argument: Not necessarily. There are lots of axes on
which we can slice populations into two statistically significant groups. In
order to show that there are two sex brains, you'd have to show that the sex
differences are more significant than other partitions.

Plea to other users: Please don't downvote or flag my parent poster. They are
politely citing a commonly believed theory about sex that merits discussion.

------
TallGuyShort
This would be considered sexist harassment in some circles.

update: LMAO - it's been flagged and killed. It's almost like the left ignores
science when convenient just like the right does.

~~~
sctb
We've turned off the flags, but if there's to be a glimmer of a hope for a
reasonable discussion we need commenters to leave out the partisan flamebait.

------
ousta
I wonder what would be the comments if the title would swap men and women.
Definitly this would top HN

------
jamesmp98
The article is a bit different than the title, but still interesting.

~~~
dang
Yes, the article title manages to be both clickbait and flamebait, and to
leave it as is would not only violate the HN guidelines, (which specifically
ask for such titles to be changed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)),
it would also do considerable damage to HN. Emotions are running particularly
high about such material right now.

